# Japanese Beethoven admits fraud



## Vivjen (Feb 5, 2014)

www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26039226


I can't find anything cheerful today; the news matches the weather.....

This produced a wry smile......can you trust anything to be what it appears...


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 5, 2014)

Hard to believe anyone anymore these days.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

Did he wash up on shore claiming to have been adrift as sea for a long time???


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 5, 2014)

No TG, that is next week!

I do find that I get these threads muddled in my head.

Is that normal....the onset of dementia, or normal behaviour for this forum?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> No TG, that is next week!
> 
> I do find that I get these threads muddled in my head.
> 
> Is that normal....the onset of dementia, or normal behaviour for this forum?



The forum seems to have leaped into adulthood without going through adolescence - a _lot_ of people posting a _lot_ of stuff all of a sudden.

I remember last year, there was just _one_ person here - they had to post questions *and* answer them at the same time. 

It was _much_ easier to keep track that way.


----------

